# What is it?



## joek30296 (Dec 10, 2009)

I posted this on another forum and one said it was used as guide for laminate trimming. Others, no clue. 

This thing was in a group tools being tossed where I used to work. It has a bearing on the front (facing to the right), a large wheel in the center to adjust the bearing in and out, and a thumb screw to lock the large wheel. There are two 8-32 tapped holes on the underneath side. 

It's made by Stanley and is model GA-H 327.

Thanks for any suggestions you may have.

joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

That's what it is,, it screws the bottom of the router to trim off the laminate..most use the bearing type now days but they work great if you need to trim the laminate to match it up with the wall profile..most walls are not true 

=====


joek30296 said:


> I posted this on another forum and one said it was used as guide for laminate trimming. Others, no clue.
> 
> This thing was in a group tools being tossed where I used to work. It has a bearing on the front (facing to the right), a large wheel in the center to adjust the bearing in and out, and a thumb screw to lock the large wheel. There are two 8-32 tapped holes on the underneath side.
> 
> ...


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Bob J. Haven't had a need for it so far but will hang onto it just in case.

Thanks again,
joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome Joe

It's one of the things you don't need to use a lot of the time but when do it's invaluable 
I will say you can use it also on the edge of the stock to but on a rabbit, etc/
==



joek30296 said:


> Thanks Bob J. Haven't had a need for it so far but will hang onto it just in case.
> 
> Thanks again,
> joe


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

* you can use it also on the edge of the stock to put on a rabbit *

BJ... Why do you need a fancy contraption like that to put stock on a rabbit? Just put the rabbit in the stock pot and pour the stock over the top... or put the stock in the pot and drop in the rabbit. Just make sure the rabbit's dead or you'll have one h*lluva mess! Wait a minute.. I'll wager you've made a pot or two of rabbit stew in your day.

..and what does this have to do with routing anyway? :jester:


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

hmm:
To cold to go out to the shop again,, Jim? getting board I see lol:fie::fie:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

hahahahahahaha 
I don't recall having rabbit soup/ stew but many tools are needed to make soup it I'm sure, here's just one more tool to put the rebate in place 

=======



BigJimAK said:


> * you can use it also on the edge of the stock to put on a rabbit *
> 
> BJ... Why do you need a fancy contraption like that to put stock on a rabbit? Just put the rabbit in the stock pot and pour the stock over the top... or put the stock in the pot and drop in the rabbit. Just make sure the rabbit's dead or you'll have one h*lluva mess! Wait a minute.. I'll wager you've made a pot or two of rabbit stew in your day.
> 
> ..and what does this have to do with routing anyway? :jester:


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

joek30296 said:


> I posted this on another forum and one said it was used as guide for laminate trimming.


No trust in people eh?
I saw the other posting.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Whilst I don't doubt your conclusion Bob, I can't figure out exactly HOW it would be used for that purpose. I'm only familiar with this type of laminate trimmer.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

It's a easy one, just pop in a strait bit move the roller back so the bit is just over the edge of the stock, lets say you want to put on a Wabbit ( a Elmer Fudd thing ) 1/8" wide and a 1/4" deep,start at one end a push it down the edge..,as you know 1/8" wabbits are hard to do without rip outs..but with the little trim router jig it's a easy job..

Some will say use the table saw, but they are not clean and true the norm and right on the button..and must be done b/4 the glue up..
===



harrysin said:


> Whilst I don't doubt your conclusion Bob, I can't figure out exactly HOW it would be used for that purpose. I'm only familiar with this type of laminate trimmer.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ.. It looks to me more like a totally tasteless comic I once saw for a cat carrier... but if it cuts wabbits for you, so be it. Wait! That cat carrier, due to its design... would work as a... Ewwww... LOL


----------

